# Otra buena rodada por el desierto....114kms Webos!!!!!!!



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Superrecorridos de la LEGION :
Paredon--Espinazo--Paredon
Distancia 114 kms
Fecha : Sabado 5/Enero/2008
Legion : 
-Marco Leal  
-Enrique Vera

Mapa :
www.giscover.com/tours/tour/display/4710

"Partimos del Legendario Paredon Coahuila (lugar de una Gran batalla en epocas de la Revolucion , donde La division del Norte del General Francisco Villa realizo un protagonico asalto contra el Ejercito Federal comandado por el General Federal Joaquin Mass, aquella fecha memorable a las 10 de la manana del 17 de Mayo de 1914, una fuerza de 8000 Villistas entro por el sur de Paredon para arrollar a los federales).

En el mismo territorio donde se llevo a cabo dicha batalla de las fuerzas villistas, el sabado 5 de Enero del 2008 , emprendimos ruta hacia Espinazo N.L., cruzando la SIERRA PINTA, pasando por el area de travertinos de Anhelo , siguiendo mas alla de la via del tren pasamos Ejido LUNA, Estacion Reata, y el poblado de LA POPA, para divisar en la recta de 10 kms el cerro de la campana y antes el poblado de Espinazo, lugar sagrado para Fidencistas y devotos de Jose de Fidencio Constantino Sintora.

Estas fotografias hablan mas que mil palabras........

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157603651709914/

Mapa :

www.giscover.com/tours/tour/display/4710


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

114km???

mis respetos.... neta, mis respetos.:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

XC is overrated


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*fotos maniacas.....*

ahi les van unas fotillos maniaconas medias bizarras....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I am sorry to bash you MarcoL, but the Epic S-Works is one of the most overpriced bikes in the industry... 6900 bucks? GIVE ME A BREAK.

Other than that, cool looking bike


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> I am sorry to bash you MarcoL, but the Epic S-Works is one of the most overpriced bikes in the industry... 6900 bucks? GIVE ME A BREAK.
> 
> Other than that, cool looking bike
> 
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow...tiraste la casa por la ventana en esa bici.....

pero esta muy bueno que le estes sacando el jugo a ese maquinon!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Buenas fotos, buena bici y sobre todo buen recorrido :thumbsup: 114 Kms no cualquiera...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Felicidades....

Estan bien las fotos. En cuanto al precio de la bici, si la puedes pagar y realmente la equipas a tu gusto esta muy bien.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> gracias!! la neta la bici jala muuy bien, mejor que mi vieja stumpjumper de los años de la canica...puro heavy metal!!!!
> 
> esta la arme como terapia... y me gaste mucho mas de eso!!!!
> hasta los cables son nokon de carbon...(no los hay ni en USA) los skewers atik de titanio, todo el kit es enduro hibrido ceramico, full xtr 2007, tornilleria completa de titanio, cassete de titanio, cadena wippermann, si es una lana, pero me la regalò el sitema de impuestos...gps, polar, hid, led, etc, la horquilla es fox de las autobloquebles con terralogic, el cuadro tiene brains, etc,,,pero la verdad es mas caro quedarme en casa y enfermar y luego pagar 15,000 dlls de hospital o de una operacion de corazon....la bici mas cara es la que no se usa......:nono:


Chulada... :thumbsup:

Ora que el sistema de impuestos sea bueno contigo otra vez, ya puedes ir viendo una Titus Racer-X Exogrid... vale un poco menos, pero el Titanio es eterno.

Si tuviera las piernas para hacer 100kms o mas , tendria que ir viendo hacerme de una de esas. Mi mostro de 13.6kg no sirve para esas rutas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si tuviera las piernas para hacer 100kms o mas , tendria que ir viendo hacerme de una de esas. Mi mostro de 13.6kg no sirve para esas rutas.


En mi caso, mi mounstro tampoco sirve para esas rutas, pero ese mounstro que va arriba del asiento....


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Felicidades....
> 
> Estan bien las fotos. En cuanto al precio de la bici, si la puedes pagar y realmente la equipas a tu gusto esta muy bien.


Gracias hermano!!!

es padre tener una bika con lo ultimo de la tecnologìa, y mas cuando la puedes deducir...por ejemplo el ****, es un maestro en cuestion de las rurtas en GPS y le invierte una lana y su tiempo que vale una lana tembien, logìstica, alimentaciòn, etc, son raza que hace rato en la pista andan rodando a 50-53 kms hora en la bicla de ruta, y que se avientan el mazatlan durango, y ponen todo en la montaña, parecen maquinas de diesel, continuos y no paran, vamos a hacer mas rutas maniacas y suuuper largas, no se si vieron la del hikuri de 250kms de saltillo a real de catorce? o la de marte a 4 cienegas? de 187kms?
ta cañon pero se disfruta hasta el ultimo kilometro y como dicen por hay.. el dolor es pasajero...el orgullo te dura tooooda la vida!!!

Salu2


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Chulada... :thumbsup:
> 
> Ora que el sistema de impuestos sea bueno contigo otra vez, ya puedes ir viendo una Titus Racer-X Exogrid... vale un poco menos, pero el Titanio es eterno.
> 
> Si tuviera las piernas para hacer 100kms o mas , tendria que ir viendo hacerme de una de esas. Mi mostro de 13.6kg no sirve para esas rutas.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Respecto a la Titus , efectivamente el titanio es eterno , pero dentro de veinte años va a parecer queso gruyere el down tube ja ja ja .

Nada más ponte a entrenar y me canso que te revientas los 100 kms. , lo importante es el entrenamiento continuo y desarrollar una buena base de kms. , recientemente en Dic . unos amigos que entrenan como tres veces por semana unos 30 kms. tranquilamente c/v , se aventaron el viaje de Puebla a La Villa de Guadalupe , ésto implica y tu lo sabes subir a Llano grande y de ahí al DF. y lo hicieron sin muchos problemas .

Por otro lado a tu Monstruo le puedes bajar de 1.5 a 2 kilos de volada , te presto unas rodadas que tengo de 1.6 kilos , una horquilla de 1.4 , mis frenos Magura Martha SL y la SB va a volar , hace años cuando tenía my Titus S.B. pesaba 11.9 kilos , ¡SÍ SE PUEDE, SI SE PUEDE !!!

the last biker.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Warp said:


> Chulada... :thumbsup:
> 
> Ora que el sistema de impuestos sea bueno contigo otra vez, ya puedes ir viendo una Titus Racer-X Exogrid... vale un poco menos, pero el Titanio es eterno.
> 
> Si tuviera las piernas para hacer 100kms o mas , tendria que ir viendo hacerme de una de esas. Mi mostro de 13.6kg no sirve para esas rutas.


De hace rato le traigo ganas a una de esas...pues la litespeed es una bronca el servicio (eso comenta la raza) pero parece que salio la el guapo en titanio, y la neta a veces pefrieres una bici cómoda que una mas ligera, depues del km 80 ya duelen las ignacias...jajajaja ya ves la bajadita a las adjuntas la epic si sufre.. de subida jala perrón y en plano, pero para bajar tecnico prefiero algo mas pesadito....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

MarcoL said:


> ahi les van unas fotillos maniaconas medias bizarras....


Te queda un poco grande la bici o como te sentiste después de los 114 KM? O quizás más bien la mayor parte del recorrido tenías la espalda más horizontal... solo quiero darme una idea por que se ve un poco grande.


----------



## Bosplya (Jan 6, 2008)

Ablando de tramos largos, alguien aqui se a aventado la manda de Leon, GTO a San Juan?

Yo page una manda ase un par de anos de Leon a San Juan. Encontre a un mtn. biker por el camino y me quedo ganas de regresar con mi cannondale. Me gustaria entrenar para el proximo ano. Quien quiere acompanarme?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Respecto a la Titus , efectivamente el titanio es eterno , pero dentro de veinte años va a parecer queso gruyere el down tube ja ja ja .
> 
> ...


Sip... a entrenar!! :thumbsup:

Hace muchos años estuve por tierras Regias y extraño esos lares. Es muy distinto.

MarcoL... un cuate mio se disloco un hombro en Las Adjuntas. Ibamos bajando y cuando quiso meter freno... Pus nomas no! Los vees se aflojaron con la vibracion. Su bici quedo colgada de una rama, o si no hubiera ido a dar al Rio... y ya ves que el barranquito no esta como muy amable.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Gauss said:


> Te queda un poco grande la bici o como te sentiste después de los 114 KM? O quizás más bien la mayor parte del recorrido tenías la espalda más horizontal... solo quiero darme una idea por que se ve un poco grande.


Mhh realmente es problema de postura...debo de trabajar con eso..gracias por la observación....respecto a como me sentía? despues de cualquier recorrido mayor a 5 horas dandole.. te duele el cucusklan....jajajaj!!! aparte el camel lleva un galon de suero...varios enervites, (enervites no enervantes), gu, powerbar, platanos, sanwiches, herramienta, una camara, parches para tubeless, co2, etc, etc, mi chammarra, la neta si pesssa, pero hubo 2 ponchaduras y una cadena rota dos veces, curiosamente cuando fuimos a la popa el mes pasado fueron 111 kms con mas o menos la misma elevacion y no tuvimos masque una sola ponchadura en el grupo, ahora solo dos y pasó eso...entonces todo el peso que le quitas a la bici, pues lo vas arrastrando en comida y pilas, etc... pero ahhhh como me divierto....


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Warp said:


> Sip... a entrenar!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hace muchos años estuve por tierras Regias y extraño esos lares. Es muy distinto.
> 
> MarcoL... un cuate mio se disloco un hombro en Las Adjuntas. Ibamos bajando y cuando quiso meter freno... Pus nomas no! Los vees se aflojaron con la vibracion. Su bici quedo colgada de una rama, o si no hubiera ido a dar al Rio... y ya ves que el barranquito no esta como muy amable.


Weeebos!!!! si esa bajadita ta medio downhillera.....he sabido de raza que se truena muñeca, hombro y clavicula..esta de cuidado.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> Weeebos!!!! si esa bajadita ta medio downhillera.....he sabido de raza que se truena muñeca, hombro y clavicula..esta de cuidado.


El verdadero pex es como ingaos sales de ahi!!

Mi cuate se tuvo que aventar la subida de vuelta a la carretera en Villa de Santiago caminando con el hombro colgando! Mis respetos.

Yo veo como que te queda bien la bici... Considerando que es un burro de XC puro y duro y no de paseo. Te lleva mas estirado sobre la cleta.

Last Biker... Si llegara algun dia a pone a dieta la SB, creo que si iria por unos aros y llantas mas ligeros y la tijera. Los Marta pesan muy poquito, pero pues ya es much lana para sacarle tan poquito peso. Los Louise Carbon no son precisamente pesados y todavia podria perder gramillos poniendo un disco de 160 y eliminando el adaptador adelante.

Uff... suena bien... Pero como que me los echaria en un dos por tres!  
Soy muy bruto para rodar. Conste... dije BRUTO, no RUDO. Como que hice pure una rueda de 36 rayos con una banqueta... :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mejor tener componentes ligeros pero que no se vayan a romper ni a madrazos que porqueria de weight weenies que no aguanta ni un salto de banqueta.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Mejor tener componentes ligeros pero que no se vayan a romper ni a madrazos que porqueria de weight weenies que no aguanta ni un salto de banqueta.


Hay algunos componentes weight weenies que no rompen tan facil...

Por ejemplo, los postes de asiento mas ligeros son de aluminio (uno pensaria carbono, pero no) y aguantan un buen.

Pero si, siempre a cuidar el peso para el uso. No cuidar el uso para el peso.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Warp said:


> El verdadero pex es como ingaos sales de ahi!!
> 
> Mi cuate se tuvo que aventar la subida de vuelta a la carretera en Villa de Santiago caminando con el hombro colgando! Mis respetos.
> 
> ...


hace como un mes nos fuimos de la villa de santiago, hai por los chicharrones hasta las cabañas de asseradero viejo, (cienega de gonzales se llama ahí) pasando puerto genovevo y el manzano, es una subida muy sabroza, obviamente le puse unos rinecillos iguales pero los sl platas con una ruedos de tipo slicks, te das cuenta que el manublio de tubo recto en subidas te va mejor te mantiene mas estirado y escalas mucho mejor, tengo una potencia de 100 mm y el tubo es de 25mm plano completamente.. en la bajada los frenos magura de mi cuate se calentaban mucho, los xtr no sufren mucho pero al llegar a la cola de caballo como los platos iban ****** azulados pero no perdiron potencia por las frenadas, jaja que rica bajadita, en los tramos rectos bajamos como a 55, la frenada era la buena....


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Bosplya said:


> Ablando de tramos largos, alguien aqui se a aventado la manda de Leon, GTO a San Juan?
> 
> Yo page una manda ase un par de anos de Leon a San Juan. Encontre a un mtn. biker por el camino y me quedo ganas de regresar con mi cannondale. Me gustaria entrenar para el proximo ano. Quien quiere acompanarme?


Que tal mira Nosotros aca en La piedad hacemos la rodada a San Juan de los Lagos cada año, tengo entendido que de Leon a San Juan son alrededor de 80 kilos de aca de la Piedad nosotros hacemos 16o kilos como el doble, normalmete la hacemos en dos dias, pero algunas ocasiones la hemos hecho en un dia de hecho ya nos estamos preparando, normalmente nos acompaña gente de Celaya y morelia.

Estas cordialmente invitado y si alguien mas gusta tambien.

Les dej el link de nuestra pagina por si quieren darle un vistazo

saludos a toda la banda.

*http://groups.msn.com/mountainking-enduroteam*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> hace como un mes nos fuimos de la villa de santiago, hai por los chicharrones hasta las cabañas de asseradero viejo, (cienega de gonzales se llama ahí) pasando puerto genovevo y el manzano, es una subida muy sabroza, obviamente le puse unos rinecillos iguales pero los sl platas con una ruedos de tipo slicks, te das cuenta que el manublio de tubo recto en subidas te va mejor te mantiene mas estirado y escalas mucho mejor, tengo una potencia de 100 mm y el tubo es de 25mm plano completamente.. en la bajada los frenos magura de mi cuate se calentaban mucho, los xtr no sufren mucho pero al llegar a la cola de caballo como los platos iban ****** azulados pero no perdiron potencia por las frenadas, jaja que rica bajadita, en los tramos rectos bajamos como a 55, la frenada era la buena....


No ma!!!!!

Gracias por las fotos... Buenos recuerdos. Todavia tengo mi placa de Chipinque por ahi perdida en la casa.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Queee? Ahora MTBR es para roadies?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Queee? Ahora MTBR es para roadies?


Creo que tu eres el unico que no le hace al road...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Claro que le hace, no haz visto sus semislick´s?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Claro que le hace, no haz visto sus semislick´s?


Ahh.... esta en etapa de negacion!! :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Claro que le hace, no haz visto sus semislick´s?


Se ve que ya no vas al Ajusco, porque si fueras verias que traigo una Minion DHF y una Highroller, ninguna d elas dos semislicks...

El que trae slick ahorita es 545cu4tch, pero ya se le veia lo put0 desde antes..


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*La LEGION !!! en el Reportaje de BAKPAK*

He aqui la trascendencia de la Vuelta al cerro de la Popa !!!!
ya sacaron la cronica del recorrido Impresa a todo color en la revista de aventura BAKPAK......(pidala a su voceador )


__
https://flic.kr/p/2186172850

"PORQUE LAS ASPAS DE LOS MOLINOS TE PUEDEN TIRAR AL SUELO....PERO TAMBIEN LANZARTE A LAS ESTRELLAS"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Se ve que ya no vas al Ajusco, porque si fueras verias que traigo una Minion DHF y una Highroller, ninguna d elas dos semislicks...
> 
> El que trae slick ahorita es 545cu4tch, pero ya se le veia lo put0 desde antes..


Ves,Rito?? Esta en etapa de negacion....

Ernique!!! Felicidades!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Ves,Rito?? Esta en etapa de negacion....


Ese es tu mejor chiste? Estas en decadencia Rene..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ese es tu mejor chiste? Estas en decadencia Rene..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


>


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


>


Why are you so cruel with poor 545?? Dang, that's just wrong!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Why are you so cruel with poor 545?? Dang, that's just wrong!


You have fame for being a Emo cyclist, now you are a couple with 545?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You have fame for being a Emo cyclist, now you are a couple with 545?


No... he's jailbait...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> No... he's jailbait...


So.. then you are a couple with Mada?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> So.. then you are a couple with Mada?


Nope... we're same gender (we still don't know exactly which, though).

Plus... he's a Homer.


----------

